# center channel vs studio monitors?



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello everyone.....Was wondering if i use studio monitors for center channel would that be ok? Or is that kinda stupid? I was/or thinking of useing def tech 350 for center channel(s).... onder: thanks


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey mike,

In general, a monitor is fine for a center channel. The important thing is that it matches to other speakers in the system, especially the left and right speakers. When the front three speakers match, it provides a much more cohesive soundstage as things pass across the front. 

And when I say "match" I don't necessarily mean that they have to be identical to the L/R speakers, but they should be from the same "family" of speakers. Most manufacturers provide a series of speakers for L/C/R that kind of "go together." That said, if the center is indeed the exact same speaker as the L/R, well, then, you have an even better match.

If you are planning on using the DT with some other manufacturer's speakers on the L/R, it will work, but the soundstaging won't sound the best. It would get you by for a while, though...

Good luck.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Mike, that would be fine. The best setups have all 3 front speakers using the same brand/model. That way you have timbre matching across the front. Make sure you level match carefully. Speaker placement and room treatment are also beneficial to the overall sound quality. With my SVS SB-01/Plus/2 setup, I think my sound is better than the local theaters! Have fun, and welcome to the Shack. Dennis


----------



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks guys for the info!!! I will be matching them up with other DT's...:bigsmile:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I have to admit I’m kinda leery of a home audio branding calling their speaker a “studio monitor” – i.e., a smallish, rugged speaker designed for continuous output at high levels. 

Not that matters much for home use if it really is just a glorified home speaker, but the other hallmark of a studio monitor - being designed for nearfield use - may make a difference. Since speakers will naturally sound brighter the closer you are to them, a true studio monitor - typically listened to at distances of only a few feet - will be voiced accordingly. I.e., with the highs attenuated so that they sound natural and balanced at close range.

Put a true studio monitor in a home theater situation, where listening distances are typically 10-12 ft. or further, they may sound a bit “soft” at the upper frequencies. As such, you may need to tweak the treble control a bit to compensate.

Of course, if the Def Tech 350 is not a “real” studio monitor, but just a fancy name given to a regular home speaker, none of the above will apply. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

